# Posole



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay--I have the blue hominy/posole soaking (I read 48 hours), I have the pork stew pieces thawing...any tips on how to make this sing? I've never made this before (or eaten it), but am more or less following the instructions on the bag and Posole Recipe from Santa Fe School of Cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

Consider Mexican oregano, cumin, coriander seed or tomatillos.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have frozen tomatillos out the ying-yang, and Mexican oregano.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I have frozen tomatillos out the ying-yang,...




...tempting, but I'll pass.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 6, 2012)

I love posoles.  My wife makes them on occasion.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I love posoles.  My wife makes them on occasion.


How does she make it (seasoning wise)?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> ...tempting, but I'll pass.


 Believe it or not, tomatillos, once seeded, grow like weeds in SE Ontario....the DH HATES them and rips the plants out. The more he rips them out, the more they multiply...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2012)

If you look into the history of Posole (Pozole), you might be suprized to learn that the original meat in the dish was prisoners.  The dish was presented to the ancient Mexican King with a human thigh garnishing the top.  When canabalizm was outlawed, after the Spanish arrived, pork was used as it was similar in flavor to the original meat.  Don't think I'll be making the "original" version of Posole.

Don't know if I can purchace the proper corn around these parts to make the more modern version, sans thigh.

Suprizingly, this soup sounds suspiciously like the Native American made corn chowder made in the Great Lakes region.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 6, 2012)

I made a large batch of posole using white hominy last fall. Did you nixtamalize the corn with lime ("Cal"), or are you just soaking in water? I ask this because I think nixtamalization is an important step in getting the right texture. Not to mention is really gives the corn a fantastic flavor.

As far as seasonings, I keep it pretty traditional. Dried chilis are a must. I like a combination of anchos, guajillas, and a couple of tabasco or cayenne peppers for heat. Also, cumin and oregano. That's about it.

I love Posole. It's an ancient dish and one of the few foods that I feel truly shows what can be done with (mostly) indigenous ingredients from North America.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I made a large batch of posole using white hominy last fall. Did you nixtamalize the corn with lime ("Cal"), or are you just soaking in water? I ask this because I think nixtamalization is an important step in getting the right texture. Not to mention is really gives the corn a fantastic flavor.
> 
> As far as seasonings, I keep it pretty traditional. Dried chilis are a must. I like a combination of anchos, guajillas, and a couple of tabasco or cayenne peppers for heat. Also, cumin and oregano. That's about it.
> 
> I love Posole. It's an ancient dish and one of the few foods that I feel truly shows what can be done with (mostly) indigenous ingredients from North America.


 
What about baked beans, made with maple syrup.  This is a truly American Food.  Ah, but wait.  This is about Posole.  Where do you get the special corn, and the food-grade lime?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## texherp (Jan 6, 2012)

I posted something a few months ago about making posole.  I finally got ahold of some dried hominy, and will be trying that out.  Before that, I made fresh hominy from corn and ashes.  There is a variety of dried corn they sell at the Mexican market that has huge kernels that make nice big posole.  But I also tried it out on deer corn and it worked out too, just smaller and EXTREMELY corny tasting.  What I like about making hominy form scratch is you can take it to any level you want: less cooked for tortillas and tamales, and more cooked for posole.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

I suppose canned hominy is considered an abomination...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2012)

Chief--I ordered the blue posole online from Blue Corn for Posole when I was in MN in August. I assume "already treated" means that it has been properly prepared...I can't get canned or dried hominy here.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jan 6, 2012)

I make Cook's Illustrated's version and it is delicious;  http://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/detail.asp?docid=26456


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 6, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Where do you get the special corn, and the food-grade lime?


I get the corn from the same place CWS linked to, Purcell Mountain Farms.

The lime can be bought in pretty much any Mexican food market. A lot of regular food markets may have it, too, but I haven't looked.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I suppose canned hominy is considered an abomination...


I wouldn't think so. It goes through the same process. I've used it many times and like it.

I bought the raw corn this last year only because I wanted to see what all was involved in making it from scratch. Sort of an food experiment, if you will. It's not so much a lot of work, but it is time consuming. On top of the nixtamalization & rinsing, it takes an entire day or two of soaking to prepare the corn for the dish.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I assume "already treated" means that it has been properly prepared...


I'm not so sure about that. I bought my corn from the same place, and was told that it hadn't been treated with lime. Maybe they sell both treated and untreated varieties, though.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I wouldn't think so. It goes through the same process. I've used it many times and like it.
> 
> I bought the raw corn this last year only because I wanted to see what all was involved in making it from scratch. Sort of an food experiment, if you will. It's not so much a lot of work, but it is time consuming. On top of the nixtamalization & rinsing, it takes an entire day or two of soaking to prepare the corn for the dish.



OK.  Good to know.

I made a posole once and didn't like it so haven't tried again.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 6, 2012)

Very interesting. Until now, I'd never heard of it. I had to look it up just to see what it is:

Pozole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It sounds pretty darn good to me!


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I suppose canned hominy is considered an abomination...




Well then call me the Abominal Posole Queen....


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been wanting to try this one for some time now. I just need the down time to do it. 

Red posole for New Year's Day | Homesick Texan


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't had this in years.  What a great idea!  Updating grocery list....

I found an authentic looking recipe here with several serving suggestions.

.40


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I get the corn from the same place CWS linked to, Purcell Mountain Farms.
> 
> The lime can be bought in pretty much any Mexican food market. A lot of regular food markets may have it, too, but I haven't looked.


 Is the lime the same as pickling lime? The blue that I bought said treated.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 7, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Is the lime the same as pickling lime? The blue that I bought said treated.


I had a look at their website and it appears they do sell both treated and untreated corn. I didn't know that.

I've always seen it labeled "Cal" but yes, I believe pickling lime is the same thing.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> I haven't had this in years.  What a great idea!  Updating grocery list....
> 
> I found an authentic looking recipe here with several serving suggestions.
> 
> .40



That's a very nice looking recipe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2012)

The "lime" is calcium hydroxide. I bought pickling lime when I was in MN a couple of years ago...so if the corn were not treated, I could use this. Slake lime is also calcium hydroxide.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> The "lime" is calcium hydroxide. I bought pickling lime when I was in MN a couple of years ago...so if the corn were not treated, I could use this. Slake lime is also calcium hydroxide.




If it's already been treated, just soak and cook.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2012)

I used pork stock and beer, added tomatillo sauce (homemade), pork cubes, shredded pork, some tomatoes, oregano, epazote, garlic, onions, hot chili (dried-chopped--don't know which kind they were--from the garden), cilantro, lime juice, the blue hominy. It is quite good. I let it simmer for about 3-4 hours. The blue hominy doesn't get mushy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2012)

When it was cooking, the house smelled like corn chips! Still does. My dearly departed dog, Missy, smelled like corn chips when I first picked her up off the road (she was a Rhodesian RidgebackX). I have a very sensitive sense of smell--when I curl, there is a "perfume" smell...finally figured out that was part of the solution used when the guy sprays the ice. I now know why I cough at home after curling. I thought it was someone's perfume, but one of the guys mentioned it this week--it is not just me!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2012)

I still have some of the corn left. I will definitely make this again, and, while in San Antonio, I will be hunting for more. Although, I must say, that Purcell Farms (the link I posted where I got the blue hominy), was very good re: shipping. I also ordered wild rice flour, French green lentils, and some mushrooms. If I recall correctly, the shipping was free to an address in the States and the order arrived in about 4 days.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 8, 2012)

I have used dried hominy and canned hominy--I love hominy.  Posole is great, but hominy is also good in vegetable soup.  When I do pork chops on the stovetop, I warm up a can of hominy in the pan drippings, adding lots of black pepper.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't buy hominy here, so my only option is the dry...I'd have to plan ahead or soak it, cook it, and then freeze it. But, that sounds like a great way to eat it sparrowgrass.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I can't buy hominy here, so my only option is the dry...I'd have to plan ahead or soak it, cook it, and then freeze it. But, that sounds like a great way to eat it sparrowgrass.



Need me to get you a case of canned?  Just rinse and use.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 9, 2012)

You can can hominy!  This website tells how to make it from scratch and then can it--just skip to the part about cooking til soft, and then follow the directions.  Spend an afternoon in the kitchen, and then you just need to pop a lid!

National Center for Home Food Preservation | UGA Publications


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2012)

First I have to grow the corn...


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 9, 2012)

I was going to make hominy out of corn--I bought a sack of feed corn, sorted out a gallon of whole kernels, and started the recipe.  I was supposed to soak the corn in a lime mix--when I poured the water on, all these bugs floated up!  

Kinda took my appetite away.  But the chickens enjoyed the corn.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 10, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> I was going to make hominy out of corn--I bought a sack of feed corn, sorted out a gallon of whole kernels, and started the recipe. I was supposed to soak the corn in a lime mix--when I poured the water on, all these bugs floated up!
> 
> Kinda took my appetite away. But the chickens enjoyed the corn.


 
When I was a child, we had lots of chickens. My Dad put the water trough at one end of the coop and mounted a bug zapper over it. When the zapper zapped a bug, the bug would fall into the water trough. The chickens figured it out and when that zapper started popping in the evening, the chickens would stampede for the water trough to eat bugs.

Chickens are bug eating machines!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2012)

Timothy said:


> When I was a child, we had lots of chickens. My Dad put the water trough at one end of the coop and mounted a bug zapper over it. When the zapper zapped a bug, the bug would fall into the water trough. The chickens figured it out and when that zapper started popping in the evening, the chickens would stampede for the water trough to eat bugs.
> 
> Chickens are bug eating machines!


 
At one time in my life, we had about 20 cornish cross hens, and a couple of roosters.  While gathering eggs one day, I saw a large mouse start to scurry through the hen house.  Those hens saw it to.  You've heard about a shark or pirahna feeding frenay?  Well it ain't nothin' compared to a bunch of hens in an enclosure with a mouse.  I don't think a weasle would have stood a chance in there.  That mouse was eaten to the bone so fast.  It only took seconds.  I'm glad we're much larger than they are.  Chickens are eating machines!

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> At one time in my life, we had about 20 cornish cross hens, and a couple of roosters.  While gathering eggs one day, I saw a large mouse start to scurry through the hen house.  Those hens saw it to.  You've heard about a shark or pirahna feeding frenay?  Well it ain't nothin' compared to a bunch of hens in an enclosure with a mouse.  I don't think a weasle would have stood a chance in there.  That mouse was eaten to the bone so fast.  It only took seconds.  I'm glad we're much larger than they are.  Chickens are eating machines!
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


When the hens catch a mouse, I call the "game" they play getting it away from each other "mouseball." Supposedly they do the same with snakes...I haven't seen them catch/eat a snake--yet.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

The DH (not sure if he wants to be an ex--god) came out yesterday. For lunch, I served the Pozole, which he has never had. He thought I used black beans and turkey--wrong! He did eat 3 bowls and took some home. So I guess he liked it. I liked the texture of the corn (al dente) and the flavor it added. I guess this is a "not chili" sort of dish. He also commented it was "hot enough" (I don't like things as "hot" as he does). Personally, I'm enjoying the leftovers.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2013)

Bumping this because I have the posole soaking.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 6, 2013)

I think the closest thing I've had or made is Umngqusho (Samp and beans)
Samp is just cracked hominy. I love samp and beans 

We add meats or greens to this or eat it plain.
South African Samp And Beans Umngqusho) Recipe - Food.com - 309678


----------



## TooTall (Apr 6, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I think the closest thing I've had or made is Umngqusho (Samp and beans)
> Samp is just cracked hominy. I love samp and beans
> 
> We add meats or greens to this or eat it plain.
> South African Samp And Beans Umngqusho) Recipe - Food.com - 309678



Samp works really similarly for Pozole, we can't source hominy in WA but samp definitely does well.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 7, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Samp works really similarly for Pozole, we can't source hominy in WA but samp definitely does well.


 
I should try the Pozoles then. I've never eaten hominy, only heard of it but I love samp


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have to mail-order the dried hominy. I like the blue. I can't get dried hominy here--or if I can--I haven't found it. If you like corn, you should like it. But, soak it 48 hours and change the water at least once.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2013)

I love posole. I haven't made the red kind, only the green. Need to branch out  I thought I had posted it, but couldn't find it, so posted it a minute ago: Posole Verde


----------

